# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  **STRETERA (ADHD) and STUDYING FOR EXAMS**

## HollywoodM3

Hey bros, 

I have heard a lot of guy talking about taking STRETERA (which is used to help people with add and adhd), to help study in school, im in college and have finals coming up next wk, was wondering if anyone knows where to get some with out a script...I believe that it is NOT a controlled substance and is a non amphetamine.

if anyone knows of anything better to use please share

Thanks

----------


## jgg1221

just ask your doctor for a prescription for it... tell him you cant concentrate with it

----------


## HollywoodM3

dont think its that easy...

----------


## bulldawg_28

You probably can get adderall easily. Just tell the doc your having trouble concentrating and its starting to effect your grades. If he wont give you a script, then there's always ephedrine. You can still get it at some gas stations.

----------


## HollywoodM3

ephedrine, you can get anywhere...and no it wont help your concentration

----------


## nsa

Screw Strattera (atomoxetine). Adderall is what you need. And yes, it is that easy to get. Go to your doctor and ask if there is anything you can take to improve concentration, say your start thinking of other things when your studying and you get sleepy when reading your books. They will talk to you about adderall and give you a script for it. Strattera is not the best med to take for studying. It is not a stimulant, so no energy/productivity boost. Has a wealth of side-effects, including but not limited to: Common Strattera (atomoxetine) Side Effects Include (But Not Limited To): Dry mouth, Decreased appetite, Weight loss, Upset stomach, Nausea and/or vomiting Constipation, Dizziness, Tiredness, Mood swings, Influenza(flu) and Irritability. Sexual side effects (in adults studied): Ejaculatory problems, Urination problems, Decreased libido, Impotence and Painful menstrual periods...

----------


## Scooby1

I had a hard time geeting a script. I had to go to a psychologist and get tested, then go back to my GP and get the srcipt. It took over 2 months. Before ten I found a guy in the dorms who was selling his. 2 bucs a pill. he made a nice profit off us.

----------


## nsa

2 bucs a pill, isn't making a big profit at all. Considering you can only get a 30 day supply every 30 days, because its under strict regulation. And the cost of getting the script filled is about 13-17 bucs depending on the pharmacy. Most at my school sell theres for 5-10 bucs a pill, depending on the the dose and level of sucker they are selling to.

----------


## Slick Arrado

> 2 bucs a pill, isn't making a big profit at all. Considering you can only get a 30 day supply every 30 days, because its under strict regulation. And the cost of getting the script filled is about 13-17 bucs depending on the pharmacy. Most at my school sell theres for 5-10 bucs a pill, depending on the the dose and level of sucker they are selling to.



So Strattera is no good in your eyes, NSA? You're right, two bucks a pill is cheap so that guy can't be making much profit. :spudniklu

----------


## fitnessNY

ritalin works great for concentration!

----------


## nsa

Atomoxetine (Strattera) is not bad for studying, its just that IMO adderall is alot better. I don't like ritalin either, too jittery for me. Out of the three i would go with adderall for sure.

----------


## longhornDr

Just use ephedrine, many people (including myself) in my med school class used it to study.

----------


## nsa

Adderall is many times before for studying than ephedrine. It increase focus along with its stimulant effects. Ephedrine simply is a stimulant.

You in an M.D. program or what?

----------


## longhornDr

> Adderall is many times before for studying than ephedrine. It increase focus along with its stimulant effects. Ephedrine simply is a stimulant.
> 
> You in an M.D. program or what?


Umm both increase concentration through the same pathways...ephedrine is by far better than adderall for studying. If you have any evidence otherwise I'd love to see it.

----------


## nsa

Im not going to argue. Anyone who has used both for studying will tell you that adderall is better. Its as simple as that.

----------


## jgg1221

well if its so good for concentration then why hasnt the FDA made it available for that use? plus everyone reacts differently to medications, so adderal may not be good for all. it wasnt for me... gave me the jitters and made me real irritable

----------


## nsa

If ephedrine was more effective than adderall for those who suffer from ADHD (attention and focus problems), it would be available for prescription use. It is not and adderall is, not really that hard to figure out...

----------


## RedKnight

I have never heard of ephedra being prescribed for ADD. I do know there is a direct correlation between studying and the effects that ADD can have on it. Adderall, however, is one of the most prescribed meds for this. That should tell you something.

----------


## nsa

> I have never heard of ephedra being prescribed for ADD. I do know there is a direct correlation between studying and the effects that ADD can have on it. Adderall, however, is one of the most prescribed meds for this. That should tell you something.


I thought this would be fairly obvious to most people...

----------


## Whitey

Anyone else with experience getting a scrip for Adderall?

----------


## nsa

Just go to your primary care doctor and tell them you have been having trouble keeping your concentration while reading/ studying for you classes in school. Ask if there is anything that they know of that could possibly help with this issue...

----------


## Whitey

> Just go to your primary care doctor and tell them you have been having trouble keeping your concentration while reading/ studying for you classes in school. Ask if there is anything that they know of that could possibly help with this issue...


Too easy - that'd be telling the truth!  :LOL:  No, really, I think I actually need this stuff.

You're right on, though, bro - I really think it's all a matter of what kind of Dr. you talk to. I'll be going to the university's health center, and I wonder if they've heard the story before....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## nsa

Im sure they have, they won't be too keen on giving you a script for adderall IMO because it is a popular drug for college kids to sell for profit. I could be wrong, they might be easy to get it from, but i get the feeling that a university health center they will have heard this story many times before. Primary care doctors are the best option IMO. Alot of people do need this stuff but have not been diagnosed with ADHD so its hard for them. Good luck.

----------


## Whitey

Thanks bro, good informative posts, man.

----------


## longhornDr

> I thought this would be fairly obvious to most people...


It should be fairly obvious to an educated person that the drugs do not have the same effects in a pathological condition (ADHD) compared to a normal subject.

I assumed the posters question was what should a normal person without a mental defect take to help study, in which case ephedrine is a much better choice over adderall.

----------


## Whitey

Supposing ephedrine works well for mental focus as longhornDr states, would clenbuterol have similar effects?

----------


## nsa

> It should be fairly obvious to an educated person that the drugs do not have the same effects in a pathological condition (ADHD) compared to a normal subject.
> 
> I assumed the posters question was what should a normal person without a mental defect take to help study, in which case ephedrine is a much better choice over adderall.


What objective tests are done to show if someone has ADHD or not?

----------


## longhornDr

There are no objective tests for ADHD. There are many experimental objective tests such as blood flow studies of the brain but there is no universally proven and accepted objective test for ADHD.

----------


## Big_Lex

this my sound weird but i passed all my heaviest exams such as Maths III and Physics III on chrystal meth. Yes its a very illegal and dangerous drug but you can stay awake for days and suck up info with redicilous speed. Very dangerous though and i wouldnt recomend it but it works.

----------


## Whitey

> this my sound weird but i passed all my heaviest exams such as Maths III and Physics III on chrystal meth. Yes its a very illegal and dangerous drug but you can stay awake for days and suck up info with redicilous speed. Very dangerous though and i wouldnt recomend it but it works.


  :EEK!:  Good God, man! For Pete's sake, nobody else try this!!!!

----------


## Big_Lex

yep very dangerous can even result in death, not recommendable highly addictive but used it 3 times for my finals and worked wonders for me thats just speaking from experience

----------


## suzuki99

> yep very dangerous can even result in death, not recommendable highly addictive but used it 3 times for my finals and worked wonders for me thats just speaking from experience


wow your a freak, any way adderall is the best for studing, ususally i see it for 2 bucks a pill, durring finals week kids are sellin them for 5 bucks a pop. but listen to what people are saying and go get a script, you are better off that way.

----------


## nsa

> There are no objective tests for ADHD. There are many experimental objective tests such as blood flow studies of the brain but there is no universally proven and accepted objective test for ADHD.


If there is no objective tests for ADHD, then the diagnosis must be subjective. So how can you clearly say if a patient has a pathological condition, such as ADHD? You can't, so there is no way to objectively diagnosis this mental condition. Thus, there is no difference in the effect of adderall on a patient with ADHD compared to a patient without ADHD.

----------


## Hyperlite

I don't think I have ADD, but i was still able to get a script(Adderall XR 20mg) for it anyways. For a person in my situation, do you think cycling Adderall would be better? Much like we do with ephedrine?

My main problem is motivating myself to study, I have never had problem with being able to memorize lectures or anything like that.

I believe ephedrine helps, but from personal experience Adderall seems to have helped motivate my lazy a$$ to study. My only worry is long term brain damage from use of Adderall? Are there any studies/theories that suggest this?

----------


## odrorir

Ephedra can not be patented as it is a naturally occuring substance, hence they will never prescribe it. It is common for pharmaceutical companies to market drugs with harsh sides instead of promoting safer natural alternatives.

Take a look into sysntheic vs natural progesterone, many women have suffered because of this very issue. Have to love capitalism in medicine!




> If ephedrine was more effective than adderall for those who suffer from ADHD (attention and focus problems), it would be available for prescription use. It is not and adderall is, not really that hard to figure out...

----------


## longhornDr

> If there is no objective tests for ADHD, then the diagnosis must be subjective. So how can you clearly say if a patient has a pathological condition, such as ADHD? You can't, so there is no way to objectively diagnosis this mental condition. Thus, there is no difference in the effect of adderall on a patient with ADHD compared to a patient without ADHD.


Wow thats some f*cked up logic, according to you just because we dont have an objective test for it yet, no pathology exists. That's one of the dumbest things I've read on this board. We dont have objective tests for alzhemiers disease either, the diagnosis is purely subjective, but the drugs sure as hell do affect those with and without the disease differently.

Most of the psychiatric drugs are aimed to restore a balance, say for example a simplified system with 3 points A, B, C, with point B being the point of optimum performance and A and C being points of dysequilibrium. A person with ADHD taking a stimulant might be moved from A to B, while a normal person on the same stimulant would be moved from B to C, going from a point of optimal function to a point as equally undesirable as point A in a person with ADHD.

There are thousands of examples were drugs have different effects in those with pathology and those without. One simple and classic example is aspirin.

It is well known that aspirin decreases body temp in a febrile subject. Guess what one of the hallmark signs on aspirin overdose is.

Besides all that, anyone considering getting scripts just to study should really think long and hard about the long term ramifications of having a psychiatric diagnosis on your medical record for the rest of your life. The second you fill a script for any psych med it will be on your medical record forever. And dont think insurance companies wont see it, because they have access to every script you have ever filled. This may not be a big deal now but it can really bite you in the ass down the road when you try to buy life insurance to provide for your family. The doctors writing these scripts are not doing you any favors. I see patients all the time who have been rejected or rated by insurance companies because of psych meds they took ages ago, you will be marked as a psych patient FOREVER.

----------


## 9000rpm

I think I have adult ADHD. When I'm in class, I find myself daydreaming and I can never focus or concentrate on what is going on. But when I take ephedra, it's like the cloud clears and I can totally pay attention the whole time and retain ALL the info the prof. just spit out in class. I have a photographic memory, so when I pay attention, I can do VERY well in classes. But when daydreaming, I suck. 

Ephedra has helped me an enormous amount. But I haven't tried anything else. And I don't really plan on it since ephedra works for me so well. If it aint broke, don't fix it.  :Welcome:

----------


## Psychotron

Personally i think its just another excuse for being lazy.

----------


## Whitey

> I think I have adult ADHD. When I'm in class, I find myself daydreaming and I can never focus or concentrate on what is going on. But when I take ephedra, it's like the cloud clears and I can totally pay attention the whole time and retain ALL the info the prof. just spit out in class. I have a photographic memory, so when I pay attention, I can do VERY well in classes. But when daydreaming, I suck. 
> 
> Ephedra has helped me an enormous amount. But I haven't tried anything else. And I don't really plan on it since ephedra works for me so well. If it aint broke, don't fix it.


How/when do you dose the ephedra for study purposes?

----------


## 9000rpm

> How/when do you dose the ephedra for study purposes?


I now use the 25mg ephedrine from Vaspro that can still be bought online. If I am feeling tired in the morning before class, I just take one about a half hour before class and then take another if necessary about 2 to 3 hours later. Now during finals, I eat the stuff like it's cereal. j/k But I do take up to 200mg per day if I'm cramming for finals and need to stay awake.

----------


## Whitey

> I now use the 25mg ephedrine from Vaspro that can still be bought online. If I am feeling tired in the morning before class, I just take one about a half hour before class and then take another if necessary about 2 to 3 hours later. Now during finals, I eat the stuff like it's cereal. j/k But I do take up to 200mg per day if I'm cramming for finals and need to stay awake.


So half an hour before studying, then as needed. Any caffeine? Can ephedrine still be bought by itself--the only kind I can find now has a decongestant in it. Also, do you have any problems with the "crash" coming off of it? That is my major complaint.

----------


## 9000rpm

I do get the crash when I use sustained doses throughout the day. But when I just use 100mg or less during the day, the crash doesn't bother me that much. 

JUST DON'T TAKE ANY AFTER 4PM!!!!!! You will not get to sleep until probably 2 or 3am if you do. But everyone reacts differently to it. Just test it out for yourself to see how you do with it.

----------


## Whitey

I used to run the old ECA stack. I just remember coming off, I was laid out for about 36 hours with NO energy. I use clen now, with no crash whatsoever. I found that clen does not help my mental focus at all. It makes me feel jittery, without the focus I felt with Ephedra. Are you taking ephedra solo, bro, or with caffeine also?

----------


## 9000rpm

I take one 25mg ephedrine with one tablet of excedrine which provides the caffine and the apsrin to complete the ECA stack. I used to use clen , but I have grown afraid of it after reading a couple of articles on it saying it causes heart cell death.

----------


## Whitey

> I take one 25mg ephedrine with one tablet of excedrine which provides the caffine and the apsrin to complete the ECA stack. I used to use clen, but I have grown afraid of it after reading a couple of articles on it saying it causes heart cell death.


Lol, yeah it seems like a lot of people are scared of clen these days, because of that study. Too bad those poor rats had to die...

One last question, does the Vasopro product you're using contain Guaifeniesin also? I cannot find any that is just Ephedrine HCl anymore.

----------


## Animal Cracker

When I go back to grad school next year, I will be very ready to test the benifits of adderall. I have a few bros that use it and they say it has made all of the difference in their studies.

----------


## Whitey

Same here, bro. I have heard a lot of people say that. I'm just afraid that these people that rely on it may eventually find themselves unable to function without it on a very high level.

----------


## AG5678

I have ADD or w/e the hell you wanna call it. I stopped taking it. I hardly ever ate. All i ate was cereal in the morning, during lunch all i could eat was a half of sandwhich sometimes. I wouldn't even want to eat the whole Sandwich! And i ate dinner. It also made me very depressed like i would always worry about my grades etc. I'll never get back on that shi*

----------


## Whitey

Sounds like you didn't like it much, bro.

----------


## 9000rpm

The vaspro is only Ephedrine HCL 25mg. No guafawhatever in it.

----------


## Whitey

lol, that's cool bro.

----------


## prolangtum

strattera killed my appetite as well. Not near as bad as dexedrine or adderall. The amphetamines made me just not hungry. Strattera made me sort of queasy. Try 1g of ALCAR, 2-3g of tyrosine, 500mg of choline, and maybe 50-100mg of tyramine. It is much safer on your body, and will help you study as well. Ephedrine just wires me, it doesnt help study or anything of that nature.

----------


## Natural1

just tried an adderall today and that stuff is amazing, the kid across the hall from me has ADHD and all kinds of other sh*t wrong with him so he takes like 90mg a day of adderall. I bummed a couple off of him and i dont think i have ever read so fast and concentrated so hard in my life, i couldnt stop talking either. Then i went to the gym after class, i was f*ckin wiggin' out. My endurance felt so high, i could pump out so many sets. Think im gonna go try to get a script....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## prolangtum

> just tried an adderall today and that stuff is amazing, the kid across the hall from me has ADHD and all kinds of other sh*t wrong with him so he takes like 90mg a day of adderall. I bummed a couple off of him and i dont think i have ever read so fast and concentrated so hard in my life, i couldnt stop talking either. Then i went to the gym after class, i was f*ckin wiggin' out. My endurance felt so high, i could pump out so many sets. Think im gonna go try to get a script....


be wary, the addictive potential of adderall (a mix of amphetamine salts) is close to meth. Take it from someone who always ran out of their prescription of adderall or dexedrine 15 days early. The high wears off, the addiction rises. Dont fool yourself.

----------

